# Other toys/hobbies



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

show off your other toys/hobbies















Sorry for such big pics


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Things of this nature haha just kidding. We like to catch gators and offshore fish


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

Heres a couple of my more recent toys. One of my hayabusa's i built (green and white first and then I got bored and did the green/purple w/ tvs) and my mustang..


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

<object height="385" width="480">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lFnC-9yPxWM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="385" width="480"></object>
1st video is one I took, Second was one a buddy of mine took (it has better audio)
<object height="385" width="480">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dbqdIWlR1VQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="385" width="480"></object>


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Ahh, The joys of west KY. Cool stuff tho.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

That mustng sounds good!


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Heres another guy i pull with


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's my 01 Jeep Wrangler. Bought it brand new, and now it's just my toy... 4" suspension lift, 3" body lift, 36" Iroks, 4.88 gears w/locker in front, spooled in the rear, engine still basically stock except for headers...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a few. Thats about the only other Hobby I get to enjoy. Besides Grillin. lol


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

gpinjason: that yeep is freakin sweet!!! my buddy has an 87 YJ that has taken 3 yrs to build, EVERYTHING is brand new n done to the nuts. He calls her OVERKILL. LOL Nice machine man, keep the rubber side down


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

This is what i do for stress relief


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

swampthing said:


> gpinjason: that yeep is freakin sweet!!! my buddy has an 87 YJ that has taken 3 yrs to build, EVERYTHING is brand new n done to the nuts. He calls her OVERKILL. LOL Nice machine man, keep the rubber side down


Thanks bro, I've put a lot of work into it... my buddy also has a Jeep, he's on MIMB too... uppidycon... I'm sure once he finds this thread he'll post his Jeep.. 

and is this what I'm not supposed to do???


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

bigblackrancher said:


> That mustng sounds good!



Thanks


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Great pics! My other hobby pics aren't near as exciting. Not too cool to watch me sit in a tree, or in a jon boat, or at the 
base of a tree with a few decoys!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Injected said:


> This is what i do for stress relief


thats my style ....me and my dad have a 88 s10 extended cab with a 421 small block chevy in process of getting a 565 .. will get pic's nice car by the way.....


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

walker said:


> thats my style ....me and my dad have a 88 s10 extended cab with a 421 small block chevy in process of getting a 565 .. will get pic's nice car by the way.....


565 huh? That 7.88 run was with my 565. I have a 598 in the car now that ran a 7.57 @ 183 mph. Is the s10 a tube chassis? If not, the least you need to do is box the frame. If not, your going to swist that truck...bad! I have an '89 s10 with a 427 sb. I have to say, that 427 is a scary ride. If i punch the throttle at 60 mph, it will get sideways on me.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I like to kill stuff to eat em' and play some softball.


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

if i am not at work and not 4wheeling, 2 wheels is the other fun. I ride it, not a trailer queen. 2003 HD Road King Classic, built 95in, 6spd trans, made 115rwhp in 4th gear. so far she has been as far south as Florida, north to New York, west as far as Billings Montana, and Millwakee Ws for the 100th and 105th anniversery parties and many places in between.40000miles and counting, 9000 of that was in the rain. as long as theres no ice on the road i will ride. :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I helped a Buddy put a 351 W in a Ranger once, and been a part of a few SB's in s10's. They were wicked fun. I built two Camaro's years ago, a 74' and a 76'. I miss gettin to do that stuff.


----------



## jwright (May 11, 2010)

Heres my other toy...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

ooo I love RC vehicles!! :bigok: Is that gas or battery?


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

gas i see the motor sticking up look at the bed


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Injected said:


> 565 huh? That 7.88 run was with my 565. I have a 598 in the car now that ran a 7.57 @ 183 mph. Is the s10 a tube chassis? If not, the least you need to do is box the frame. If not, your going to swist that truck...bad! I have an '89 s10 with a 427 sb. I have to say, that 427 is a scary ride. If i punch the throttle at 60 mph, it will get sideways on me.


 
yes sir tube chassis witha strut front end ... it ran 6.0's in 1/8th mile with a ron's toilet that was to small and being way conservative... so we shall see .....


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Build a 468 for that s 10. My uncle had a 468 in his '69 Z28 that ran 9.90's. Or you can build a 505. A.565 is alot of maintance. What tranny are you going to use behind it?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

jwright said:


> Heres my other toy...


Sweet!

We have a club who run them just behind my house all the time. Don't have one (yet) but looks like alot of fun (but seems like alot of maintenance and work too?).


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Injected said:


> Build a 468 for that s 10. My uncle had a 468 in his '69 Z28 that ran 9.90's. Or you can build a 505. A.565 is alot of maintance. What tranny are you going to use behind it?


well we are trading for the 565 . its a glide with straight cut gears .. we had a 496 in a 230 in undercover 4 link dragster that ran 5.0's in 1/8 mile that we traded for this truck.. a dragster is a pain in the arse to move around.. goin to race in super street .. hoping for 10.90 around 150.....:rockn:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

just one of my hobbies. Love going out to sea!!!!


----------



## Teh Wicked (May 1, 2010)

I love anything outdoors...But here are a few of my favorites...

Golf is one of my favorite sports, just purely a fun thing to do. Im a decent player and just enjoy the sunshine.

Other activies are Hunting, nothing much better than a good evening hunt watching the deer chase each other. 

While I lived in FL I was a very active Spearfisherman. Loved every minutes of it, lots of good friends and being offshore for days on end was just loads of fun to me.

When im not hunting and when I get my new quad I will probably be either working or out playing in the mud!!!


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is some more of my toys.. and a past toy or 2


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

And some more lol...I reached my limit on the last post...Paintball guns in the summer and real guns in the winter. Oh and a pic of my jeep...I think im done posting toys... for now haha


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

well we have a farm not big about 4000 acres and when we screw around you see things like this...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok: haha


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

that thing is a monster!!!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> Thanks bro, I've put a lot of work into it... my buddy also has a Jeep, he's on MIMB too... uppidycon... I'm sure once he finds this thread he'll post his Jeep..
> 
> and is this what I'm not supposed to do???


Ahhhhhh.Shiloh Ridge,if I'm not mistaken...I love that place!!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

going fast and dragging my knees... this pic is old, i nearly had my elbows on the tarmack @ my last track day... :rockn:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Dang i bet that is a rush.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

it is. although, ive never been scared or had an adrenaline dump while doing it. im pretty calm when i ride, even if i have an oh crap moment..

i do a lot of track days, its much safer than riding on the street. no cars/trees/critters to hit if u go off. i still street ride but rarely anymore... 

this is probably my last year on my zx10r, im thinking of switching to a yamaha R1... which is what i use to ride..


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I bet it is fun. I don't think I could get down low enuff ride on a track.lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

here is the only pic of our race truck


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

i may have a red ducati in my garage wed. pix to follow. :bigok:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Here is one of my other toys, I broke the tranny in the burnout so it didnt run real good, ill try and find another video


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

here's another one of BugZilla


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Here is a video of my 79 camaro, this was taken in a what-a-burger parking lot. No burnout, nothing put on the concrete or the tires. Just alot of power and a car that works really well! Also on true 10.5 inch wide slicks and full exhaust with mufflers


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

holy shat that bug is bad .sweet camaro gotta love the sound of a big blower . hey you know chris spear ?????


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Ya Chris is a friend of mine. His parents live across the strret from me.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Street! you would think I could spell that one, its my last name lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

bad60gmc said:


> here's another one of BugZilla
> YouTube- BEASTLY VW BUG.


Holy schmokes...what kind of time did you get?? :bigeyes:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

walker said:


> here is the only pic of our race truck


Sweeeet My son wants to know if you'll adopt him


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Big D said:


> Sweeeet My son wants to know if you'll adopt him


 Looks like his dad is doin pretty **** good too! :rockn:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Big D said:


> Holy schmokes...what kind of time did you get?? :bigeyes:


 That pass was the first run of the year in 50 degree weather, It ran a 5.17, but it has been a best of 4.71 @ 148mph in the 1/8 mile


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

bad60gmc said:


> Looks like his dad is doin pretty **** good too! :rockn:


ummm if you mean me, look at my avitar a little more closely


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Big D said:


> ummm if you mean me, look at my avitar a little more closely


 Your post with your pic of the truck said OUR race truck so I asumed it was yours and your husbands. So I was implying that his dad is doing well for having you and a bad *** truck too boot!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I think I may have got confused and replied to a post that wasnt for me, dang coors light anyway, lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

bad60gmc said:


> I think I may have got confused and replied to a post that wasnt for me, dang coors light anyway, lol


I was replying to Walker's post. I'd like to have a truck like that.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bad60gmc said:


> Ya Chris is a friend of mine. His parents live across the strret from me.


he is a buddy of mine too .. small towns lol...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Big D said:


> Sweeeet My son wants to know if you'll adopt him


bwhahahaha tell him its a 101 degrees here today been that way for a few weeks.. an no hockey !!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

my newest toy. 

my 8 month old lab likes it. lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sweet bike twisted


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

All of you have some nice toys.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Twisted10 said:


> my newest toy.
> 
> my 8 month old lab likes it. lol


Nice!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Check out joust.ca.

Knowing what you guys are like, I have a feeling you'd like this. Be sure to check out the pictures & videos.

A friend of mine is part of this group. Her husband used to do this until he passed away earlier this year. They wrote something really nice about Shawn in the list of knights.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The first time I was near a horse was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I miss My Jeep . 01 TJ 4 in Skyjacker 4:10 gears on 33,s.... Traded it for the "wife", thinking about* trading back *..Kidding.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

hahahaha, when I first looked at the picture, the trees in the back looked like hair. I was going to say "dude, she looks a little masculine", then I realized it was probably you...ooops


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Been a while since the last post on this thread so I figured I would try and revive it....
I love shootin'
















R/C stuff
























Jeep stuff(I dont have many action shots of mine,I was always taking the pics!)
























Busted rig








Just a few of my hobbies I enjoy.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I always haveto get the pics from all my friends cuz I never get pics of my own jeep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, the TJ ^^(yellow) is mine,trying to get a buddy out of a bad area.I ended up stuck bigger than christmas that day.The funny part was I went through this area 3 times already with no problems...jeeps tend to be a lot lighter ,but on the last return to get to the back of him I got in his ruts ...well the rest was history :rockn:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*big D* that was funny.....I'm one ugly chick...my wife is in the other half thread...gave up the jeep, the boat, most of the guns and clinging to the atv with all my life. I have 2 beautiful little girls. they are expensive too!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Well you're wife is probably really happy you're an ugly chick


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i fish on the flats alot and play guitar... also play golf and shoot in archery tournaments








my limit of trout on the maiden voyage in my new boat
and... pickin and grillin... lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

also used to do reenacting... but i dont have the time anymore...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Call out to all you guys who are into the RC vehicles.

If I wanted to start into this what kind of $$ should I expect to put out initially? I realize the vehicle isn't the only thing I'd have to buy. Are there any brands you recommend or would advise I stay away from?

Thanks
D


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

The old 54 I been workin on for 3 years

























Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's one of my most recent hobbies. 

2014 Savage X wheelies: 2014 Savage X wheelies - YouTube

BigD: it depends on if you wanna go electric or Nitro. I recommend Traxxas either way. Some people may disagree but pretty much every hobby store in the history of ever has parts for them. 

And then recently I've gotten back into riding.


----------

